# telnet geht nicht !!!

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich will mich über telnet an unseren Server einwählen (ich weis man

sollte das über SSH machen) nun habe ich unter KDE die Konsole

gestartet und dort

# telnet 192.168.0.1 4000

eingetippt, aber dann sagt er telnet ist ein unbekannter Befehl,

obwohl er doch überall steht auch in diesem Forum und wohl mit den

KDELibs mitinstalliert worden sollte.

Meine Frage ist nun wie bekomme ich es hin das der Befehl "telnet" geht ?

oder wie bekomme ich eine Verbindung zum oben genannten Rechner ?

----------

## awiesel

emerge telnet-bsd-1.0 sollte zu einem Erfolg führen  :Smile: 

----------

## floe-de

Danke, das war es, hatte bei KDE Applications nachgeschaut und da stand 

das Telnet bei KDE dabei ist, aber dem ist wohl nicht so.

----------

## jay

Server, die statt SSH nur einen Telnet Login besitzen, gehören stillgelegt.

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

-> jay

port 4000 ist der mldonkey port;-)

Fast alle Server sprechen telnet, z.B. web, mail, pop3, ....

... du meinst wohl den Standard telnet-server auf port 23

Nur mal so, Frank

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Fast alle Server sprechen telnet

 Unsinn. Wenn es sich beim server _nicht_ um einen telnetserver handelt. belässt es 'telnet' einfach bei einer simplen tcp-verbindung.  :Wink: 

Gruss

dev

----------

## floe-de

Freu mich ja das jetzt wieder die Diskussion um sichere Verbindungen 

losgeht, aber bei mir ist das kein Thema weil ich Telnet nur 

für MLDonkey benutze und das hinter der Firewall im sicheren

 Bereich.

Also regt euch ab und chillt mal   :Cool: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte ebenfalls (wie auch "floe-de") auf meinen MLDonkey via telnet zugreifen können. Jedoch ist das Teil nicht installiert. Sobald ich den Befehlt "emerge telnet-bsd-1.0 ausführe, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

bash-2.05b# emerge telnet-bsd-1.0

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

...................portage: Update type "slotmove" not recognized.

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "telnet-bsd-1.0".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b#

```

Daraufhin habe ich den Befehlt "fixpackages" ausgeführt und der Rechner war einige Zeit beschäftigt. Nach dem fixpackages beendet war, führte ich den Befehl "emerge telnet-bsd-1.0" ein zweites mal aus. Selbe Fehlermeldung.

Was kann ich tun? Bzw. Was ist mit meinem Portage passiert? Bis heute habe ich noch kein Update ausgeführt. Lediglich ein "emerge sync".

----------

## tacki

das packet heisst telnet-bsd, die version ist 1.0, also reicht ein

```
emerge telnet-bsd
```

----------

## benjamin200

Vielen Dank Tacki,

das wars, jetzt funzt auch telnet. Super. 

Was kann ich jedoch bezüglich der Portage Probleme machen. Bei jedem emerge Befehl erhalte ich nun die Meldung " ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the tbz2's in the packages directory". Muss ich einfach nur emerge -u world ausführen?

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -k telnet-bsd

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

...................portage: Update type "slotmove" not recognized.

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.0 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/telnet-bsd-1.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:19--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/telnet-bsd-1.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/telnet-bsd-1.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.oregonstate.edu... done.

Connecting to gentoo.oregonstate.edu[128.193.0.3]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

```

----------

## ian!

```
emerge netkit-telnetd
```

--ian!

----------

## sirro

BTW: Man kann mit ssh auch telnet (und alles andere) tunneln. siehe man ssh -> -L heißt die Option glaub ich.

Für unwichtige Server wie MLDonkey im internen Netz bei denen man sicher ist, dass kein anderer im Netz interesse an dem pwd hat ist telnet IMHO ok. (außerdem sollte man natürlich nicht sein normales Passwort nutzen...

Außerdem braucht man es für so wichtige Dinge wie 

```
telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Fixpackages: Siehe Probleme mit emerge und Portage.

----------

## pazz

moin!

Also nur als kleine anregung:

wenn ihr nur einzelne commands an den mld schicken wollt per telnet..

das geht supergeil per netcat

ich hab die genaue syntax nicht im kopf grad aber

ich hab z.b. in gnome einfach gesagt dass er mit (syntaxfehler!)

echo "d %edk2link" | nc -p 4000 -h mlnetserver

auf edk2:// links reagieren soll.

so brauch ich garkein telnet oder so dafür..

das geht natürlich auch mit "vd" ua.

greez,

pazz

----------

## primat

Telnet funktioniert auch sehr gut mit putty. Ich brauch telnet nur um mit meinem Drucker zu plaudern und dafür ist putty ideal vor allem kann man es auch noch für ssh brauchen!

----------

